# Another GPS question



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, so I got the Garmin Etrex Legend and it comes with a pre-loaded base map of N and S America.

I thought this would be sufficient for my hiking needs, but when I went to set some waypoints from Google Earth, I noticed that the Mirror Lake HWY is way out of place and isn't even close to following its true path (in my base map, it comes out from Oakley instead of Kamas and is way off line).

First question: Will my base map get me lost in the woods? (Should I fork out the hundo for some real software, or will I be fine?)

Second question: Is Google Earth a trustworthy source of Long/Lat for setting waypoints?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure if google earth gives accurate long/lat but I suspect it is more accurate than GPS maps. Even if you fork out the bucks for the topo software for the garmin, it has road inaccuracies but it opens a whole new world of GPS use. I don't have the latest version but my topo software (mapsource) shows I-15 south of Nephi way off course. The topo features are accurate so I don't worry about where it shows the road. I use my GPS with a general knowledge of roads in the area, but rely on topographic features and it works great for me. (I also carry a good topo map with me in case of techno failure and because of years of use, maps give me comfort). If you correlate the GPS and map you have to ensure the GPS is set with the same format and map datum or waypoints will be somewhat off.

I always mark my starting point (parked truck) so I can return easily no matter where I have wandered.

Mine has helped me in whiteout conditions during an elk hunt so I went DIRECTLY to the truck instead of heading generally toward it to find the road and then find the truck from there.

It is just another tool in the box and not an "end all" device to keep you found.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Doc said:


> I always mark my starting point (parked truck) so I can return easily no matter where I have wandered.


That's my main goal is to set a blip for my starting point so I can find my way back no matter what. Finding lakes from Google Earth and setting waypoints is secondary, but still part of the reason I got the thing.

Thanks Doc.


----------

